# Nike Pro Combat Shorts



## aespidol (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone think that the Nike Pro Combat shorts would provide good enough protection versus other impact shorts?

http://www.nike.com/nikeos/p/nikebasketball/en_US/commerce/clothing?hf=4294967145^4294961507^12002^4294967114&p=PWP&t=Clothing%20Nike%20Pro#?ll=en_US&ct=US&pid=223351&cid=102901&pgid=223352&p=PDP


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

I wear Nike Pro Combat Vis-Deflex shorts and they do a decent job. It didn't help much when I randomly ate it on a rail last weekend. I'm still hurting 5 days later. 

I plan on buying Forcefield Action Shorts. 

Forcefield Action Shorts


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

WHOisDAN said:


> I wear Nike Pro Combat Vis-Deflex shorts and they do a decent job. It didn't help much when I randomly ate it on a rail last weekend. I'm still hurting 5 days later.
> 
> I plan on buying Forcefield Action Shorts.
> 
> Forcefield Action Shorts


If you get the Forcefield, you should get the Action Pro instead of the Action sports. The pro stuff is better, 4 layers (100 joules) and CE2 certified, Sports is only 2 layers


----------



## aespidol (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I'll take a look into those.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

ScBlack said:


> If you get the Forcefield, you should get the Action Pro instead of the Action sports. The pro stuff is better, 4 layers (100 joules) and CE2 certified, Sports is only 2 layers


The pro was a little thick for my liking. I already feel like a marshmallow with my Forcefield Pro Sub 4 back protector. BTW, do you ride?


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

WHOisDAN said:


> The pro was a little thick for my liking. I already feel like a marshmallow with my Forcefield Pro Sub 4 back protector. BTW, do you ride?


Yeah, what kind of bike do you have?


----------

